# Canadian Healthcare...



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100531/hl_nm/us_health_3

Socialized healthcare seems a wee bit too expensive, huh? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## mudslingerdrywall (Jun 1, 2010)

Yet we spend 2 Billion dollars on a failed/flawed/ineffective long gun registry. hmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Never heard any numbers on what our FFL laws and BS costs us. Whatever it is, it's a pure waste.


----------

